
Try exercise to improve memory, thinking - happy-go-lucky
https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/discussion/new-guideline-try-exercise-to-improve-memory-thinking/
======
nicolashahn
A study that says that exercise cures this or that seems to come out every
week, but the fact remains remains that convincing people to do it is the hard
part.

To quote Ann from Parks and Rec: "Jogging is the worst, Chris. I mean, I know
it keeps you healthy, but God, at what cost?"

The only thing I can say is start with as only much as you're comfortable with
and no more, and pat yourself on the back for doing it. Building the habit is
so much more important than making progress in the beginning.

~~~
agumonkey
I don't get what system in our brain causes so much resistance to new
obviously rewarding habits.

Sometimes it's so hard, to get started. It's indeed a huge step to begin a
schedule. That said I also found that there's a step where I'm motivated just
to see if I can reach a goal. Say 5km jogging. And when I reached it, I may
try a new goal, but very often I suddenly lose most desire and pleasure.
Before that, every mile felt like a victory nearby. Now it's meh. I guess it's
necessary to account for such "plateau" and wave around a goal for a while,
then have a stretch up period, then loop.

~~~
eitland
> I don't get what system in our brain causes so much resistance to new
> obviously rewarding habits.

I won't go into details about what I think - but two books that have helped me
understand and deal with the symptoms (and possibly helped me help others)
are:

Do the Work - Steven Pressfield

The Now Habit - Neil Fiore

~~~
agumonkey
Thanks, just what I was looking for.

ps: something someone (I forgot who) said too is : finish finish finish.
multitasking is only worth to an extent; past some point it becomes an
addiction in itself.

------
clumsysmurf
I love to exercise. I could do it all day long. I have often walked 3-4 hours
a day when the air quality is good ...

and thats the problem. Many people, myself included, live in areas where the
AQI leaves me wondering if I'm actually harming myself by being outside and
exercising.

Right now the Airnow AQI for Denver, PM 2.5 is yellow (Unusually sensitive
people should consider reducing prolonged or heavy exertion). I think that
includes people that exercise, so I won't walk. But these mathematical models
leave me wondering about their accuracy, how many sensors were used, are they
accurate at this exact moment, etc.

I wish there was better information at our disposal where we could make better
decisions on when a dosage of exercise is worth it given a certain AQI (PM2.5,
PM2.10, Ozone, etc).

~~~
Swizec
Maybe I’m misreading something in the tone, but when _unusually_ sensitive
people should _consider_ maybe changing their planned a activities a little
bit what does that mean for the average healthy person?

It kind of sounds like a non-warning.

I mean what’s prolonged exertion anyway? A marathon? 10 hours of physical
labor like construction? A light jog in the park?

And what is “reduce”? Stop completely? Switch from marathon to half marathon?
Work a 5 hour construction shift instead of 10?

Somehow I don’t think physical laborers are reducing their workload for this.

------
hmahncke
This is a Mayo Clinic commentary on a publication in Neurology:
[http://n.neurology.org/content/early/2017/12/27/WNL.00000000...](http://n.neurology.org/content/early/2017/12/27/WNL.0000000000004826)

in which a group of physicians "systematically reviewed MCI prevalence,
prognosis, and treatment." The recommendations specifically apply to Mild
Cognitive Impairment, which is a pre-Alzheimer's like condition where
cognitive function has declined significantly from age-norms or recent
history, but not enough to interfere with activities of daily living (and so
does not meet the diagnostic criteria for Alzheimer's/dementia).

What's interesting about the review is that for the first time, two
interventions are suggested: physical exercise (as mentioned in the headline),
and cognitive training. Pharmaceuticals for Alzheimer's are commonly
prescribed for MCI; but this review specifically notes that no high quality
evidence exists for their efficacy in MCI.

------
NamPNQ
The Amazon CloudFront distribution is configured to block access from your
country.

~~~
rainbowmverse
See if this works:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20171229024557/https://newsnetwo...](https://web.archive.org/web/20171229024557/https://newsnetwork.mayoclinic.org/discussion/new-
guideline-try-exercise-to-improve-memory-thinking/)

I doubt the internet archive does goofy country-level blocking, but you never
know.

------
sus_007
Here's an alternative source:
[https://sciencesources.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/m...](https://sciencesources.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2017-12/mc-
ng122617.php)

------
aviv
What's new about this guideline?

